# دراسة علمية لمثخنات الصابون السائل...عايز أتقل الصابون لكن خايف من السرطان



## mido_nour1 (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

كيف حال الجميع وأرجو أن يكون الجميع فى أفضل وأتم صحة بعون الله

أنا والله احترت فى مسألة تتقيل الصابون بسبب ان مكونات كتيرة من مواد التتقيل بسمع انها بتسبب السرطانات والعياذ بالله على المدى الطويل ... ومش بس كده ده فى بعض المواد اللى بيقال عنها انها تحتوى على سم للأعصاب !! مثل 

PolyAcrylamide
وهى فى حد ذاتها لايوجد منها خطورة ولكن يتواجد مع هذه المادة مادة اخرى وهى الـ unpolymerized acrylamide وهى تعتبر مادة خطيرة وسامة للأعصاب.

سؤالى هنا للمختصين فقط : متى تتواجد هذه المادة الخطيرة مع المادة العادية .. يعنى لو اشتريت PolyAcrylamide عادى من السوق ازاى اعرف ان المادة الخطيرة دى موجودة فيه ولا لأ ؟؟؟

Silicate
طبعا بالنسبة لهذة المادة أنا محتار فيها جدا ... على الرغم من أنها مادة خطيرة جدا بسبب تواجد مادة الاسبستوس فيها وفى حالة استنشاقها بيؤدى الى العديد من الامراض التنفسية واخرها سرطان الرئة .... و عند ملامسة غبار هذه المادة للجلد بشكل مستمر ممكن يسبب جفاف او تحسس لها.
لكن احنا بنضيف هذه المادة للمياة .. يعنى بالنسبة للعميل مش هيستنشقها ابدا ولا هيلمس غبارها بل هتضاف بشكل بسيط الى كمية كبيرة من المياة

سؤالى هنا للمختصين فقط : أين الحقيقة فى هذا الكلام ؟؟ وهل هذه السيليكات الضارة هى نفس السيليكات التى تستخدم فى الصابون ؟

عند البحث فى الانترنت:
وجدت بعض المواد الاخرى المثخنة مثل:
1- Ciba sclcare sc 81
2- polyethylene gkycol

فإيه رأيكم فيها ؟

وعموما هل يوجد مواد مثخنات أخرى أمنة على الانسان يمكن استخدامها فى صناعة الصابون ان شاء الله

شكرا لكم جميعا واسف على الاطالة وارجو الرد بشكل مستفيض ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

*الصابون السائل*

بسم الله 

السلام عليكم 

ردا على موضوعك 

بداية اقول ان جميع المواد الكيميائية تسبب سرطان على المدى البعيد 
فلو نظرنا الى كل مادة بتلك النظرة اذا نقول نبتعد كليا عن استخدام المواد الكيميائية

اضرب لك مثالا 
فى حفظ المأكولات نستخدم بنزوات الصوديوم وهى مادة خطرة ومع ذالك نستخدمها 

كذالك صوديوم لورايل اثير سلفات المستخدم فى الشامبو خطر ومع ذالك نستخدم الشامبو 

كذالك الواد التى يدخل فى تركيبها الامينات او الفينولات تسبب سرطان ومع ذالك نستخدمها 

فى الادوية تستخدم مواد كيمائية ضررها اكثر من نفعها ومع ذالك تستخدم فى ذالك 

بالنسبة للبولى PolyAcrylamide هذه المادة انا بستخدمها لزيادة اللزوجة 
ولا حرج فى استخدامها 

اما بالنسبة للاسبستوس هذة المادة تسبب سرطان الجلد 

وكذالك تسبب لعمال المناجم ما يعرف بـ التحجر الرئوى 
لذالك لا تستخدم اى مادة تدخل فيها هذة المادة 

وللعلم ان عمال اطفاء الحريق يلبسون بدل مكونة من تلك المادة نظرا لانها تتحمل الحرارة 

وشكرا


----------



## mido_nour1 (2 مارس 2010)

هل من الممكن توضيح أكتر عن الـ Acrylamide ؟؟
هل هو مادة خطرة ام لا بالنسبة بالمعلومات المطروحة فى الموضوع الاصلى 

ومن اين يشترى فى مصر وسعره ؟

شكرا


----------



## mido_nour1 (3 مارس 2010)

أرجو الرد سريعا أرجوكم


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (3 مارس 2010)

يا اخى المادة التى تدخل فى الصابون بتسبب السرطانات 10%
العيش والاكل والماء فيهما مواد بتسبب السرطانات 000000000000000000000000000000000%
ارجوا عدم استخدم اى مادة تدخل غير سليمة


----------



## mido_nour1 (3 مارس 2010)

مش فاهم كلام حضرتك
قصدك ان هذه المادة البولى اكرلميد سيئة جدا ؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (3 مارس 2010)

ليست خطر 
هذه المادة انا بستخدمها لزيادة اللزوجة فى صابون السائل


----------



## mido_nour1 (3 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت عايز رقم تليفون او العنوان اى محل يبيع هذه المادة للضرورة ارجوكم


----------



## العجمىى (3 مارس 2010)

اخى ميدو البولى ممكن الاستغناء عنوا بعيدا عن اقوال الاخوة لانه بصراحة مش كويس فى الصابون بيعملوا شكل وحش انا مثلا بضع على الصابون نصف كيلو ملح شامبو بيعملى الثقل الا انا عايزو وعلى فكرة بيعملش تغبيش لصابون فى الجوى البارد


----------



## العجمىى (3 مارس 2010)

بتباع عند اى واحد بيبيع خامات وخلا بلك هى بتتغش بالملح ابقى ذقه قبل ماتشتريها بطرف للسانك


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (4 مارس 2010)

يبيع عند محلات فى شارع الجيش مصر


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

اخي الكرم باختصار شديديوجد منتج اسمه باور وزن الشكارة 25ك نضع منه 2ك علي 200لتر صابون يجعل الصابون في غاية الأمتياز واسأل مجرب


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

الموضوع ان كل واحد بيضع متخن لصابون وعجبوا انا مثلا بحب اضع ملح شامبو سعر الكيلو ب4 جنيه رخيص بضع فى البرميل 120 لتر نصف كيلو بيكون ثقيل وجميل


----------



## باب البحر (12 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


أفادني الموضوع كثيرا


----------



## محمد صادق عبد (12 مارس 2010)

جزالك الله خيراا


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلامن عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
مركب ال (Acrylamide) حددت منظمة الصحة العالمية مستويات التعرض المسموحة منة ب ( 0.5 ملغ / 1 كغ من وزن الجسم ) بمعنى ان شخص وزنة 60 كلغ من الممكن التعرض ل 30 ملغ / يوم وهو يتكون فى داخل بعض المأكولات النشوية عند تعرضها لحرارة عالية ( مثل الشيبس ) كما انة يتكون فى بعض الخضروات نتيجة تحلل ال (Polyacrylamide) المضاف لبعض المبيدات الحشرية كمغلظ وذلك فى وجود بعض انواع مضادات الفطريات والضوء والحرارة .
اما استخدامة فى الصابون فلا تحزيرات علية حتى الان مع العهلم انة يصنع منة بعض انواع الملابس مثلا ويضاف للورق عند صناعتة كما انتشرت فى الفترة الاخيرة بعض الالعاب التى تصنع منة والتى تنقع فى الماء ليذداد حجمها والكثير غير ذلك .؟
واعتقد ان اضافتة للصابون كمسمك لا غبار عليها ومن الممكن الرجوع لل (MSDS) الخاصة بة قبل استعمالة لزيادة الحرص .
وشكرا للاهتمامك بصحة الاخرين *


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يوجد مواد اخري


----------



## bilya (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن اخي توضحلي ايه ملح الشامبو وشكله ايه وبيتجاب منين؟؟؟؟؟؟

بصراحه انا احترت جدا عملت مكونات الصابون السائل وحطيت عليه سليكات لكن معملش تقل

ورحت اجيب تكسابون الراجل اعطالي عجينة صابون

جربتها لكن الصابون السائل مبقاش سائل بقى مكلكع

لو عندك حل لمشكلتي او لو عند اي حد حل للمشكله دي ارجوا يجاوبني في اقصى سرعه

وهدعيلكم بالخير كلكم ان شاء الله


----------

